# Datenpanne: Unesco entblößt Bewerber im Netz



## Newsfeed (28 April 2011)

Schwere Datenpanne bei der Unesco: Wer sich in den vergangenen Jahren bei der UN-Organisation in Paris beworben hat, muss damit rechnen, dass Dritte seine Daten eingesehen haben. Unzählige Bewerbungen waren jahrelang im Internet frei abrufbar.

Weiterlesen...


----------

